# New from Northern California



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy it here!

Congrats and good luck on your first horse!


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum & good luck w/your first horse.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum. i look forward to seeing and hearing about your horsey adventures.


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks again guys  I'm working on the photos... and I can't wait to post some for you to see my Lileek.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you

good luck with your horse


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome! looking forward to pics!  Where in Northern Ca are you located? I am also in Northern California!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome!"


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm right outside Sacramento, in Lincoln.  It's awesome meeting others from around here. I'm new to the area so I don't exactly know anyone lol.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh yes not far  Lincoln is a nice area. I am in Palermo. About an hour north of you.


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh wow, how cool. Do you ever come into Lincoln or Sac?


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes my townis VERY small lol so we always got o Roseville for any real shopping and pass right thru Lincoln. There are also a couple really yummy retsuarants in Lincoln that we like to eat at


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

which ones? Ive been looking around for a few new places to stop in and eat. 

That's really cool. I'm in Roseville a lot considering our gym is over there off of Pleasant Grove. How long have you been around horses?


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

We like Awful Annies for breakfast and for italian Buonarroti is wonderful! They are both right on the main drag as you come into Lincoln from the north on the right side. I got my first horse when I was 7. I have had them my entire life and am 40 now. (wow really? lol)


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Super! I may have to try that breakfast place. 

Wow you are lucky... I would've loved to have horses when I was little, but I'm just grateful I'm able to take care of Lileek now. Once I get some photos up (which should happen sometime Saturday after the Belmont) then you'll get to see her better! Maybe you could give me another opinion as far as getting her back into shape goes.  I love getting all the advice I can. 

- Z


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!! Can't wait to see her before and, more importantly, her AFTER pics


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome! I am in the central valley...couple hours from you!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome your mares cute  im in california as well closer to bakersfield though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> Welcome! I am in the central valley...couple hours from you!



How awesome.. I love meeting people who are near me. It's a nice area around here.


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Welcome your mares cute  im in california as well closer to bakersfield though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you. She's a sweet thing for sure. It's been a few years since I've been to Bakersfield, I traveled through there when I was moving here. Quite the drive going through there.... hella hot. lol. 

- Z


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh yes im in ridgecrest which is smack dab in the middle of the hot desert haha 9:30 and it was already in the 90s in the shade this morning. Bakersfield isnt near as bad as us haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh wow! lol.. I can barely stand the heat up here... I can't image being that hot that early. This morning I was watering the vegetables in the garden and I could practically see the water evaporating before my eyes.. lol.. its nuts.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes its horrible i like heat but lately its been extremely hot i am actually terribly sunburned right now from a lake trip haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh dang.. those sunburns hurt hella bad. My friend (who is a natural red head) recently went out to the lake and even with sunscreen still got burned really bad. 

I agree with you on liking heat.. I would much rather it be hot than cold.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh yeah and of coursr thw worst is right on my hips so jeans are a killer haha. I usually dont born so i just skipped sunscreen well i wont do that again! Hahaha. 
Definitely! I get called a human chihuahua causr i get cold so easily haha i thank my mom for that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol.. totally understand that... I hate that feeling of not being able to feel my fingers.. not cool.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes! Haha makes it difficult to function lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Most definitely.


----------

